Ask HN: How to achieve goals in 2020? What advice you give to stay on track? - codesternews
======
webpaymentsguy
In 2019 I set week long goals and if I didn't meet them, did a review of why
and tried to minimize what stopped me (often meant blocking or uninstalling
distractions, making more time in a literal calendar, or contacting people for
help).

I can't help you set those goals and do this every week, but I made a ritual
of it on Sunday afternoons, and building it as a habit contributed
significantly to me actually ever doing it.

